# Aer Lingus flight cancelled. No notification from them.



## emeralds (12 Mar 2020)

I was due to fly to Rome today with Aer Lingus. The flight has been cancelled. I got numerous email reminders re check in but have received nothing re cancellation. I have emailed re refund but got no response. Can't get through on the phone. Is is safe to assume that I will be refunded without having to request it?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Mar 2020)

I would think so.

But I wouldn't bother chasing them at the moment as they must be snowed under trying to deal with these cancellations.

The refund can be sorted out later. 

It's very bad that they did not email you to say it was cancelled.   

Brendan


----------



## emeralds (12 Mar 2020)

Thanks Brendan. 
Yes I agree re no email re cancellation.


----------

